# deal



## SirGowd (Oct 5, 2020)

need more ideas


----------



## stella polaris (Oct 5, 2020)

I have one idea for you. Delete your post!


----------



## nickvc (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks like a nice piece of brass there


----------



## Martijn (Oct 5, 2020)

Reminds me of that you tube film with a russian dude that picked golfball size nuggets from river gravel. 
I can paint rocks too. 
Make a video of driling a hole in that 'nugget' please.....


----------

